# Smiley Reorganization



## dream (Jan 4, 2014)

The staff has decided to reorganize the list of smileys into what is hopefully a better grouping than what we've had in the past. 

We've added the following categories:



> Happy
> Non-Happy
> Big Smileys
> Special



Smileys that best fit those categories were moved into them.  The purpose behind this reorganization was to make it easier for users to find similar smileys,

The revamp isn't yet complete, Series II and Series III smileys still need to be moved but that will be done sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 4, 2014)

SHURORORORORORORORO​


----------



## SLB (Jan 4, 2014)

:tajima

I think it's time to just add that. 

And OT: Nice. Probably easier to remember where things are located if you associate them to a category and not a date.


----------



## Saru (Jan 4, 2014)

as an added benefit the smileys I use more often appear the in quick smiley window. this is actually quite useful since I often have to go digging for them.

me gusta


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 4, 2014)

You should also have a 'most used' or 'most popular' at the top.


----------



## navy (Jan 4, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 2, 2014)

Woah, make one for just the cats too, you know we'll be adding more of those.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 2, 2014)

We already have it, Giorno

It's under the Cats title


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh nice. 

Why do we have catslam and catbed?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 2, 2014)

how about purging the shitty ones


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 2, 2014)

There are so many that could be purged too.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> how about purging the shitty ones



Agree with this. 

Anyway to review which smiley people actually don't use or rarely use and only keep the good ones? I rarely go into the entire smile screen, because it's just so damn cluttered.


----------



## SLB (Dec 2, 2014)

:thisshit








can go


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2014)

...


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 2, 2014)

So can:

:finishhim


----------



## Esdese (Dec 2, 2014)

Honestly just delete everything that isn't a Cat emote and upload all the remaining  Cat emotes. They are the only ones to begin with 
except Kermit keep Kermit


----------

